
PHP: So you'd like to migrate from MySQL to CouchDB? - Part I - barredo
http://till.klampaeckel.de/blog/archives/74-PHP-So-youd-like-to-migrate-from-MySQL-to-CouchDB-Part-I.html
======
dutchbrit
A very good introduction! I actually haven't looked much at CouchDB, how is it
scalability wise? I first had a look at Cassandra, didn't completely like what
I saw so I've been looking more into MongoDB.

~~~
emehrkay
Im exactly where you are at except I am also moving away from PHP to Python
(the lang makes SO much sense) :)

~~~
dutchbrit
Freaky - I've been thinking about doing that too, but I've completed so much
already in PHP - maybe when I release a second version of my application.
Maybe I should give Django a try.

------
tillk
There's also part II and part III.

Thanks for sharing on here, guys!

~~~
kennu
It's a nice series. What I find hardest in CouchDB is dealing with eventual
consistency and conflict resolution (instead of transactions). I wish there
were more articles and literature about how to handle that stuff, in various
kinds of application scenarios. (Not just documenting how _rev and _conflicts
work etc.)

~~~
tillk
First off, thanks! And sorry I didn't catch your comment earlier.

I'll make sure I focus on that in a later part of the series! :)

